# My Systems



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

Living Room
Panasonic TC-P50V10 TV
Marantz SR8002 Receiver
Oppo BDP-83 disc player
Xbox 360
SOTA Sapphire turntable, Sumiko Premier MMT arm, Grado Sonata cart
Cambridge Audio 640P phono stage
Jamo C605 front speakers
Klipsch KSC-C1 center
Klipsch KSB 1.1 surrounds

Bedroom
Sony KDL-40S2010 TV
NAD T744 receiver
Oppo 981 dvd player
Xbox, PS2
Klipsch KSB 1.1 speakers

In process
Building 3 Natalie Ps and 2 Modula MTs for living room system
Building 12" sealed sub for bedroom


----------

